# Cotton Bacon V2 ... three words...



## MetalGearX (29/7/15)

*Holy Frankendoodle batman!*

This stuff is amazingly good.

Easy wicking
Great tasting
Long lasting

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

Show us a pic @MetalGearX !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (29/7/15)

Pics pics and more PICS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

MetalGearX said:


> *Holy Franken doodle batman!*
> 
> This stuff is amazingly good.
> 
> ...



Something even better is coming......soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (29/7/15)

@zadiac you whelper!. Cotton bacon v1 is good but koh gen do is better. Hope it is a fine grained cotton.


----------



## ET (29/7/15)

Frankendoodle is one word dude


----------



## MetalGearX (29/7/15)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dundolusagoykd4/2015-07-29 19.35.17.jpg?dl=0


----------



## stevie g (29/7/15)

fine grained or coarse!? Post a pic fluffed out hlheld against a light please???. U_U


----------



## MetalGearX (29/7/15)

Here's some pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (29/7/15)

Up against the light fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/7/15)

Wow that stuff looks good. That's some pretty impressive looking cotton metalgearx


----------



## Yiannaki (29/7/15)

MetalGearX said:


> *Holy Frankendoodle batman!*
> 
> This stuff is amazingly good.
> 
> ...


Another wick in need of testing. 

Thanks for letting us know. 

How does it compare/differ to Japanese cotton? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalGearX (29/7/15)

Its a lot more dense than Japanese cotton and it wicks like a beast. No "run in" required if you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dirge (29/7/15)

Yeah, love the stuff, have a drawer full of Japanese cotton pads for emergencies now 

Wicks better imo, burns cleaner... like it doesn't discolour as quickly and is pretty much as white as it was when you pulled it out the bag when it gets a bit dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)

Testing Cotton Bacon today...



Nicely packed and easy to separate into wick sizes... probably better suited to larger diameter coils but managed fine on my 1,5mm micro coils. Not sure I find much of a difference between it and Koh Gen Doh or Native Wicks... I still think Rayon performs better for the Menthol Juices and is crisper but it will be interesting to see how the Bacon Cotton lasts... I will also test it with some other juices to see if there is a spot for it in my vaping arsenal!

For those of you that prefer cotton derivatives over Rayon this is most certainly a chicken dinner for you guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DarkSide (31/7/15)

Thanks, but will stick to my little trusty cotton pads

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Thanks, but will stick to my little trusty cotton pads



What juices do you vape predominantly @DarkSide and have you tried Rayon?


----------



## johan (31/7/15)

Rayon sounds kosher compared to .......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide (31/7/15)

@Rob Fisher I vape all juices, have this sickness that must buy what I see, and some of these juices just get tossed away, description and taste somehow just do not match. I learnt to build coils and how to cut cotton strips from my little pads, actually sounds bad, but that is what I will stick with, keep your bacon stuff and rayon, and thanks @johan for your wise words!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Redeemer (31/7/15)

@DarkSide one can't diss something you have not tried...
I love my Dischem cotton pads, and have only tested KGD to compare it to, and the cheapy pads outperform the KGD to me.
But I have bought Rayon to test, then make my own opinion up with comparison.
Will try out the Bacon too, to see if it performs any better.
Who knows, perhaps these other wicks will give me a better vape, but will not know for sure untill I've tried them.
It's like saying keep the Billows, my SubTank vapes just fine!
So I thought, untill I properly set up a Billow v2, which retired 90% of my other tanks to 'occasional use only' paper weights.
Just my opinion on new things...
Try everything out, then choose what works for you.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> @Rob Fisher I vape all juices, have this sickness that must buy what I see, and some of these juices just get tossed away, description and taste somehow just do not match. I learnt to build coils and how to cut cotton strips from my little pads, actually sounds bad, but that is what I will stick with, keep your bacon stuff and rayon, and thanks @johan for your wise words!



You are happy and I can live with that!


----------



## DarkSide (31/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> @DarkSide one can't diss something you have not tried...
> I love my Dischem cotton pads, and have only tested KGD to compare it to, and the cheapy pads outperform the KGD to me.
> But I have bought Rayon to test, then make my own opinion up with comparison.
> Will try out the Bacon too, to see if it performs any better.
> ...



Not "dissing", just a bit of "tongue-in-cheek", have seen this, but still too much of a noob to try, enjoying the coil building and the often shorting out of coils, will move onto the "professional stuff" when I can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (1/8/15)

DarkSide said:


> Not "dissing", just a bit of "tongue-in-cheek", have seen this, but still too much of a noob to try, enjoying the coil building and the often shorting out of coils, will move onto the "professional stuff" when I can.



Coil building starts out giving you the fear of life, then starts getting easier, then fun, and eventually like reflinting a lighter, second nature.
This Bacon looks very interesting, all I'm concerned about is availability and cost.
We know Dischem has an endless supply of cotton, but the Bacon is only imported by a few, and no guarantee that they will always have stock.
If a pack lasts long enough between orders from the vendors who stock it, and works out cheap enough per wick and the durability of that wick, might be a winner for me

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## capetocuba (1/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing Cotton Bacon today...
> View attachment 32546
> 
> 
> ...


Skipper Cotton Bacon was designed for 3mm ID dual coils using non menthol juice and NOT for Reos

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (1/8/15)

Lol @capetocuba.


----------



## DoubleD (1/8/15)

Redeemer said:


> Coil building starts out giving you the fear of life, then starts getting easier, then fun, and eventually like reflinting a lighter, second nature.
> This Bacon looks very interesting, all I'm concerned about is availability and cost.
> We know Dischem has an endless supply of cotton, but the Bacon is only imported by a few, and no guarantee that they will always have stock.
> If a pack lasts long enough between orders from the vendors who stock it, and works out cheap enough per wick and the durability of that wick, might be a winner for me



Like native wicks, I love but no body stocks it anymore


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

Based on the fact that my daughter with the outstanding palette picked up the fact that the one tank out 5 has a cotton derivative and she could taste the difference and prefered it I decided to try Cotton Bacon again... this time I used one of my Bellus's. A desert flavour like Milky Way does taste pretty good with the Cotton Bacon... let's see how it goes over a day or so.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

I changed to cotton bacon early on and I am very happy with it. It lasts about 3 days if you don't change juices and it is super easy to judge size and then just roll it. 

Compared to the Kanger base cotton, I much prefer the bacon. Haven't tried any of the other fancy stuff yet.


----------



## Christos (18/12/15)

I stopped using cotton bacon because of the initial taste. 
I use fibre freaks #2 exclusively.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

Christos said:


> I stopped using cotton bacon because of the initial taste.
> I use fibre freaks #2 exclusively.



Fibre Freaks is great (as it's pretty much Rayon) for the fruits and menthol... but I'm starting to understand that the cottons seem to be better with desert and other profile juices... so far I'm pretty happy with a cotton derivative for the first time ever with Milky Way. I'm a Rayon man through and through but maybe there is something to be said with cottons with some juices... time will tell.


----------



## Yiannaki (18/12/15)

Since buying my first packet of cotton bacon v2, I have been unable to use any other wick. 

I find it to be completely flavourless. No fussy tastes or anything. 

In comparison to jap cotton and rayon, bacon v2 seems to handle heat better and is less prone to burning.

It wicks really well. I find i get more toots off the wick vs Jap cotton.

I have not had any crazy dry hits from it either. Just before going completely dry, I notice reduced flavour and vapor, without any bad taste and will drip more at that stage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (18/12/15)

Think it's time someone with say 2 x of any rta, rda, etc does a side by side rayon vs cotton bacon comparison? 
Have to say been using the cotton bacon exclusive for a while now, it's pretty darned good


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

ET said:


> Think it's time someone with say 2 x of any rta, rda, etc does a side by side rayon vs cotton bacon comparison?
> Have to say been using the cotton bacon exclusive for a while now, it's pretty darned good



Doing that right now with my 2 x Bellus! Rayon wins with Menthol... but Cotton Bacon wins with Milky Way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (18/12/15)

There is only one wick that I use now, after trying and then retrying everything. Jap cotton in a Scottish Roll is what works best for me by miles. This wick transformed my humble RM2 into a kick ass RDA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

I still need to try this Cotton Bacon V2

Can confirm as many of you above have said
Rayon seems to give me crisper flavour and i prefer it for the fruity menthols
But for my tobaccoes i still prefer cotton (either Dischem organic cotton balls or Koh Gen Doh)

However, (dont laugh) but for Berry Blaze menthol there is something so special about how the humble Evod1 renders its taste with its simple silica based stock 1.8 ohm coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (18/12/15)

Tried a lot; from the mediocre 'whatever' in the CE5's and Geni tanks to bamboo yarn (for those that can remember - @Andre got us all hyped on it), stainless steel mesh, stainless steel cable etc. And the only stuff I still use and trust are Ekowool and Ceramic (courtesy of @Andrest and sometime later @Rob Fisher - still got a couple of mm's left - worth more than gold today). Occasionally I will use Rayon in a quick ugly coil, but only for a muted desert juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

johan said:


> Tried a lot; from the mediocre 'whatever' in the CE5's and Geni tanks to bamboo yarn (for those that can remember - @Andre got us all hyped on it), stainless steel mesh, stainless steel cable etc. And the only stuff I still use and trust are Ekowool and Ceramic (still got a couple of mm's left - worth more than gold). Occasionally I will use Rayon in a quick ugly coil, but only for a muted desert juice.



Lol @johan, i remember the bamboo yarn phase clearly. I still have a piece in my wick box.
Lol, apparently the lady at the company we bought it from couldnt believe all these people phoning to buy it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

